# MTNL - static IP configaration



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to know how to set up a static ip on the MTNL bb.My modem is WA3002 g4.

Any links or guides?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you bought a static IP?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I want to know how to set up a static ip on the MTNL bb.My modem is WA3002 g4.
> 
> Any links or guides?



u have to purchase it from MTNL...


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

You can't.

MTNL's DHCP server assigns you the IP.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ I guess you can but in the Rs 3000 plus Business plans. Not sure.


----------

